# My bigest girl ever.



## CrimsonUndertow (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my biggest girl yet. she is 4 weeks into flowering. Drinks up the pot in 2 days. This girl has got some good genes.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice!!!  What strain is she?


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't know! A friend of mine gave me a couple of seeds he had. I wonder how she will taste.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 28, 2009)

*she is a big girl :aok:*


----------



## 420thestoner (Mar 28, 2009)

nice plant. good grow.


----------



## imburne (Mar 29, 2009)

You are going o be loving it soon!


----------



## reeserockwell89 (Apr 7, 2009)

it looks great


----------



## SoHIGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Very impressive. Now be shure to keep us updated after harvest. O BTW/ do you have any way to continue the genetics ?


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 8, 2009)

looks sativa to me bro enjoy


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 8, 2009)

How long did you veg her for?


----------



## thecanadian (Apr 10, 2009)

mrspliffy said:
			
		

> looks sativa to me bro enjoy



Most definately Sat.
Sweet plant.
thecanadian


----------

